# Suggestion: how about guide data that is accurate?



## fburgerod (Oct 25, 2007)

It is getting frustrating that Rovi/TiVo can still not differentiate between new and repeat broadcasts, especially with sports. I am constantly deleting programs from the todo list that used to be so accurate with the old tivo wishlist. And many shows have inaccurate descriptions. How about just working like you used to TiVo? Cannot recommend TiVo any longer.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

It would be nice. 

I've noticed they have the movie info wrong on Hallmarks Christmas marathons. They have the title and info for Northpole every time NorthPole 2 has aired the past 2 weeks. NCAA football isn't updated till the morning of the Saturday games.


----------



## pmbtv (Jan 8, 2017)

fburgerod said:


> It is getting frustrating that Rovi/TiVo can still not differentiate between new and repeat broadcasts, especially with sports. I am constantly deleting programs from the todo list that used to be so accurate with the old tivo wishlist. And many shows have inaccurate descriptions. How about just working like you used to TiVo? Cannot recommend TiVo any longer.


Many of the program descriptions, apparently those after the Chicago Tribune stopped handling the listings/ratings are ridulous. For instance, a movie will be givena one-star rating! Yet the description will say something like" In this riveting thriller etc etc ...


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

At this point, it's worse than the VCR days. At least you could count on a VCR to record something when you told it to.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

sinanju said:


> At this point, it's worse than the VCR days. At least you could count on a VCR to record something when you told it to.


Well, if you want to go back to the level of earlier VCRs, you can do that with a TiVo, through the setting of manual recordings. Yecch.


----------



## garyprud (Jan 13, 2017)

Amen to this - I have a One Pass for a show that is broadcast every weekday at 9 eastern / 8 central...and it's rebroadcast twice more that night. I'm constantly having to delete the two extras I get at 11p and 3 am. Come On Tivo.....surely you can figure this out?


----------



## pmbtv (Jan 8, 2017)

Mikeguy said:


> Well, if you want to go back to the level of earlier VCRs, you can do that with a TiVo, through the setting of manual recordings. Yecch.


ive done that, too. i also have the double-recording of SOME one-pass programs. but the biggest problem i have is with one of the new orleans broadcast channels, WLAE. there is confusion between it and WLPB, the main PBS affiliate out of Baton Rouge. no matter what i try, what the Tivo records is NOT what is advertised. i have contacted, WLAE and Tivo about this ... to no avail.


----------

